# Estoril Eden near Lisbon



## ajmace (Nov 11, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about this RCI resort?


----------



## bobpark56 (Dec 28, 2010)

I would like to know, too. The reviews on TripAdavisor and in RCI are very mixed. I liked this lead-in best: " Some of the gloss has worn off this hotel, it's true, but that just serves to make it a more comfortable and relaxed place. It's an hotel that has stopped wearing a tie and polishing its shoes, but it hasn't spilled gravy down its shirt-front, or let its buttons gape." 

I's also be interested in info about timeshares in Cascais.


----------

